# Adding a new queen to a package



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I should have put this here first instead of the general forum where there are so many who dont get treatment free.

I want to try something this year but before I do I would like some feedback. In an attempt to give my stock a better chance at surviving without treatment (chemicals) I am looking to order up "Survivor" trait queens and put the survivor queen in the package to be released in place of the queen that came with the package. (The replacement queen would be added the same day I get the package.) I have purchased "stock" packages of bees since beginning beekeeping and they simply dont last. Therefore I end up purchasing more bees each year. I want to attempt to upgrade my hives with queens that are bred to survive treatment free.

So two questions. Anyone see a problem with this? If so what would it be?

Second question - Can you suggest someone who sells "survivor" queens. I know of Oliverez (sp?) but would like to look into others just for comparison purposes.

Dont get hung up on the logistics of getting them both at the same time, I think I have that handled.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Its kind of uncommon, but some packages have two queens, which results in the rejection of the caged queen. I suggest that you establish the package with the provided queen and then a short while later switch to a different queen. 

You've got some good suppliers in your area:

http://www.oldsolenterprises.com/

http://www.wildernessbees.com/


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

"Survivor" means that the queens have proven to survive the winter in their local environment and are probably well adapted to it.

If you can get a queen from somewhere relatively nearby like Bend or Prineville, it would have benefit for you as a survivor...queens from the Wet Side of the mountains would be far less so, as the climate is so much different.

If you can't find really local queens, look for queens form a similar environment, like northern Nevada, eastern WA, or ID.
If you get stumped, PM me. I know of a treatment free guy who runs bees in WA,OR,CO, NE, & IA who is very generous with his knowledge and who I'm sure can hook you up.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey, appreciate it. My lone remaining hive is one I got from OldSol last year, but its a full day to go and get his nucs and come home. Trying to avoid that. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm hip to the travel time.
I used to drive a chip truck between Kelso and the mill out in Prineville for Interstate Trucking. 
Those were very long workdays!


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I lived in Prineville in the late 70's early 80's. Long days, for pete sake man! Prineville to Kelso - thats sick. I will be in touch. Take care.


----------

